# I am confused about bulkhead size... Herbie Overflow



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent an hour at Lowes today scratching my head...

I am setting up a Herbie overflow, I thought I have 1 inch bulkheads... do I?

I was using Bean Animal's exploded plumbing diagram and planned to change the 1.5 plumbing to 1 inch instead but couldn't find the right elbows or spacers to work with my "1 inch bulkhead"

I currently have 2 bulkheads that measure 1 inch for the hole. If I am saposed to use a 1 inch sanitary T on one end and a 90 degree elbow on the other I seem need to use a smaller bit of pipe or coupler or ??? thus reducing the flow through my "1 inch bulkhead" to like 3/4 or something... I don't get it.... won't that bottle neck the flow?

I couldn't find a 90 elbow that was 1 inch on one end and would fit my bulkhead on the other... in Bean's diagram he has 1" slix X 1.25 street elbow but that part doesn't fit into a 1 inch bulkhead... (if that's what I have)










ARG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you trying to direct connect fittings directly into the bulkhead? If so, that ain't gonna work.

The pipe itself (not the fittings) is 1". If you cut a 2" long piece of 1" pipe, it'll slip into the 1" bulkhead nicely, and leave enough spare pipe on t'other end to attach your fitting, yet make the joint appear "seamless"... 

The fittings themselves (elbows, couplers, etc.) are all a fraction larger to accommodate the insertion of 1" diam pipe.

Does that make sense?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I read your reply in a herbie thread recently, you didn't even use a 90 elbow on your syphon right? How's that working out? I am guessing that you have a 90 on the back-up right?



Windowlicka said:


> Are you trying to direct connect fittings directly into the bulkhead? If so, that ain't gonna work.
> 
> Nope, I get that there needs to pipe to join them....
> 
> ...


Yes it does make sense, but I still don't get it...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Eugh.

Are you sure the bulkheads are 1" (sorry for the dumb question, but I understand that not all bulkheads "are created equal"). Next silly question - you were looking at the white Schedule 40 pipe and fittings, right?

I bought my 1" bulkheads from the guys at MOPS, and they accommodate 1" schedule 40 pipe perfectly.

I was lucky with the 75g - the previous owner had done all the math, so it was relatively straight-forward to re-plumb it.

On the 23g I've recently drilled and setup, I had to start from scratch. I have several 90's in both the main and backup drain and they work great - great flow, and most importantly - silent!

I also used 1" drain lines on that tank, with a 3/4" return line.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe I don't have 1 inch bulkheads. That's the inside diameter.... the hole they fit into on the tank is aprox 1" and 3/8"
White sched 40 PVC that was marked 1 inch on it has a 1 inch inside diameter but the outside is larger. If I put the 1 inch PVC pipe up to my bulkhead they are exactly the same 1 inch inside diameter, they don't connect...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like your bulkheads are 3/4".


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems that what I have been thinking is a 1 inch bulkhead is actually a 3/4 inch bulkhead meaning it looks like it will only accommodate a 3/4 inch pipe. 

I have 3 holes in my tank, 
it now looks as if I have 2 X 3/4 inch ( both of which I thought were drilled to fit 1 inch bulkheads. The bulkheads that fit in these two holes have an inside diameter of 1 inch... (maybe it's a 16th smaller than 1 inch now that I look close) so naturally I continued to think that they were 1 inch bulkheads. I am betting they are 3/4 inch now...
ANYWAY 
The third hole is 1 and 13/16th (ish) The bulkhead that fits in there has an inside diameter of 1 and 5/16th THIS BULKHEAD FITS THE 1 INCH PVC

So, it looks like the bulkheads I have to work with are 2X 3/4"and 1X 1". 

Would it work to set up a Modified Bean Animal with a 1" full syphon and 2 3/4 inch back-ups?
I am guessing it would be smarter than trying to just get away with 1 3/4" back-up and using the second 3/4" for my return....
Thoughts...

Does all this make sense? Do 1 inch bulkheads actually have slightly larger inner diameter centres to accommodate 1 inch pipes? This is all so complicated to explain typing, I am sure I could just put a bulkhead in an experienced reefers hand and they'd say " yup that's a 1' or that's a 3/4"


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a chart that might help:










There are variations between manufacturers, but it serves as a guideline.

.....and a pipe size chart:

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-cpvc-pipes-dimensions-d_795.html

With holes you have you can try a 3/4 siphon, 1" overflow, and 3/4" return. When setting up I would recommend you close of the siphon and regulate your 3/4" return so that 100% of the water flows through your overflow. Then open and adjust the siphon as needed.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I should mention that I have a 55G Tank. According to the calculator here: 
http://beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
a 3/4" pipe with a 24" head hight will still give me just over 900 GPH at full syphon. That's plenty....
Pros and Cons that I can think of: 
Pros of 3/4: 
-don't have to redrill
- 3/4 gate valve and Unions are waaaaay cheap and easy to get at Lowes.

Cons of 3/4 
-waaay easier to have blockage and clogging 
- unnerving dispite the 1 inch back-up and the fact I don't mind maintence...


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> Cons of 3/4
> -waaay easier to have blockage and clogging
> - unnerving dispite the 1 inch back-up and the fact I don't mind maintence...


Adjusting your return and verifying your overflow would accomodate 100% of the return pump would add some security.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about blockage if your return is properly protected with a mesh or some type of screen


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I should mention that I have a 55G Tank. According to the calculator here:
> http://beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
> a 3/4" pipe with a 24" head hight will still give me just over 900 GPH at full syphon. That's plenty....
> Pros and Cons that I can think of:
> ...


there are cons, but looks like you do not have many choices.
Get the strainer and do not glue top part - easy removing and cleaning the strainer

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...fu1&osCsid=tl12u8c1gqif03tqsblbfj8fu1&x=0&y=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

